# z31 clutch pedal



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

85 turbo 5 speed. The clutch pedal goes to the floor and doesnt come back up and cant put the car into gear. Im guessing the clutch is shot? if you really wanted to the car can be started while in 1st gear but takes off cause its in gear but cant shift.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You most likely lost the hydraulic fluid in the clutch system. Check the master cylinder, slave cylinder, and connecting hose for leaks. After repair, fill master cylinder with DOT-3 brake fluid and bleed system of air.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Probably a failed master cylinder. Mine blew the rear seal and leaked into the firewall for months before failing completely.

Just do the master and slave as a set. They're like 20 bucks each.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

It was pretty low on fluid. How do you bleed the cylinder? I figured I'd try to bleed it first before I go seeing if I need to replace things.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

There are two bleed points: the dampener, and the slave cylinder. Bleed the dampener first... it is the weird looking think along the passenger side frame rail. Once that is bled, move on the slave cylinder.


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If its low, something leaking. 

Bleed just like with brakes. Pump the pedal and open the bleed valves on the dampener and slave.


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to bleed the brakes also? Um...why?


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

eishiba said:


> I have to bleed the brakes also? Um...why?


No. Two separate systems. You use the same procedure is all. But like posted above, if your losing fluid it's leaking somewhere. Best to make a note of the fluid level in the reservoir once your done, and check it every few days. If it goes down, I would be thinking of replacing things. Clean all the clutch hydraulic components and then look for fluid stains. If you don't see any, look at the firewall inside and out. 


Using my iPhone4S right now


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

chuckster57 said:


> No. Two separate systems. You use the same procedure is all. But like posted above, if your losing fluid it's leaking somewhere. Best to make a note of the fluid level in the reservoir once your done, and check it every few days. If it goes down, I would be thinking of replacing things. Clean all the clutch hydraulic components and then look for fluid stains. If you don't see any, look at the firewall inside and out.
> 
> 
> Using my iPhone4S right now


So there is a bleeder valve of some kind on the clutch cylinder?


----------



## chuckster57 (Oct 2, 2012)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> There are two bleed points: the dampener, and the slave cylinder. Bleed the dampener first... it is the weird looking think along the passenger side frame rail. Once that is bled, move on the slave cylinder.


/\ /\ /\. Just follow the line from the master cylinder (mounted on the firewall) down and it will lead you to the dampener. Then go from there to the bell housing( the front of the transmission that is bolted to the engine) and you'll see the slave cylinder. Make sure you check the fluid level in the master cylinder often during this procedure, if it goes dry you have to start the whole process over. 


Using my iPhone4S right now


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The bleeder valve looks just like the bleed screw on a brake caliper. 

The clutch hydraulic system also used standard DOT3 brake fluid.


----------

